# Getting batteries



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Any ideas on where I can get deep cycle batteries suitable for a solar/wind/generator set up? I have heard of people using old electric fork lift batteries. Any other ideas?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Problem with used forklift batteries is they have generally been WELL USED.....and unless you get them for nothing, you may be over paying. That pretty much goes for ANY used wet cell type battery. You would have no way of knowing HOW the batteries have been treated, used, or abused....and how much life is left in them, so it would be hard to make guess on what they are worth.


The exception to that:

IF you can make a contact with anyone in the telecom business ( cell phone ) that does the actual work on the towers/etc, you might luck into a deal like I did where you get some AGM ( absorbed glass mat ) batteries that they used and took out. These typically sit there on a trickle charger and often get NO use during their life at the cell company.....and they tend to replace them at 4-6 year intervals whether they need it or not.....but the batteries are designed for a 20 year life. 

These batteries are AWESOME.....they come in 2v cells, in the 1000 to 1200 amp hour range for that one cell, and the cells weigh 200-250lbs each. You gang up the number of 2v cells you need for whatever voltage system you want.....6 for a 12v, 12 for a 24v, and so on....

The name of them is Absolyte GNB II if you want to google them.

Here's a pic of one I got recently:
( set up for 24v )


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

Absolyte sells their batteries to the general public. They're not QUITE as good as the professional grade, but they are close enough. I have a link somewhere in my files, I will have to dig it out.


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

Loquisimo said:


> Absolyte sells their batteries to the general public. They're not QUITE as good as the professional grade, but they are close enough. I have a link somewhere in my files, I will have to dig it out.


Bingo. Copy and paste as is. 

http://www.advancedenergyonline.com/catalog/power storage/Batteries.htm#sealed

If they're not the same ones as Andy's got, they're darn close. Absolyte GNP batteries are THE gold standard. Well worth the cash. I got this link from a guy who used Absolytes for his Nevada desert off grid setup, and he was very happy with them.


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Many off grid homesteaders use Trojan T105s or MD80 batteries.

Marine batteries are not the same as true deep cycles and do not have thick plates and deep cells.

I use both in my system and average 7 years life time.

here is a video of my setup:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLnZLypphgk[/ame]


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Rob you need to search the area you live in for battery dealers.
Shipping is a killer ($$$$$) for bats.
Yes you can search your 'area' for forklift dealers . . .BUT . .like Andy said you could well be spitting into the wind as to what you would be getting (used).

I'm fortunate in that I got together with Andy and so I now have a bat set just like the pix that Andy posted.
But I had to drive down to Tenn. to get them.

If I tell some one about one of the systems I installed and I mention that the bat bank of big Shurettes had a price tag of $14,000 on just the batterys . . I usually get a very blank look on their face . . . and then the "Of course your sh***** me about that". . . . . . .. .No I'm not . . 
The Good stuff comes with a very hefty price tag.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, Jim took one of the 3 sets I was fortunate enough to run up on. 

Buddy of mine on another internet board works for a cell company that was being bought out, and the company told him "clear the warehouse out.....sell it all for scrap" before they changed hands. Soooooo.....I drove to Kansas and picked up 3 sets ( like 9,000lbs of batteries ) and hauled them home. The set in the photo is 5 years old.....buddy that went with me on the 'road trip' took that set for his solar power system, I kept one, and Jim took the other. Mine and Jim's sets were new ( never put in service ) but had been sitting around about a year.....however, they charged up fine, and held the voltage like new ones, so as far as I'm concerned, they are as good as new. But even that used set held very close to new voltage. I started to keep both sets, but my 3kw solar system would have a hard time recharging that many amp hours, so I just kept the one.

By the way, new, that set sells for about 15-20k, depending on where you shop.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been told Sam's club has good prices on Trojan batteries. I can't verify it because I've never been there but I was thinking of having someone check it out. I figured if it was true I could avoid those huge shipping charges.


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

I lived off grid for four years. After we hooked up to grid power, I was negligent and let my batteries run out of water. I had six Interstate 6v golf cart batteries. As my system is just a backup now, I installed three 12v "EverStart maxx" marine batteries from Wally World. As it has rained since I installed them, I am looking forward to seeing them get a full charge.


----------

